# unable to view video streams



## kamau rono (May 12, 2004)

I have installed Adobe Flash Player 9. when I attempt to view news or sports video on the internet multimedia player I get an error message; there is no input plugin to handle this location

I appreciate any help, thanks


----------



## WARnux (Jun 29, 2007)

Are you sure it's flash?
Can you provide a link?
Does any flash work?


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Was the Flash install successful?


----------



## kamau rono (May 12, 2004)

yes the flash was installed sucessfully


----------



## kamau rono (May 12, 2004)

I am sure its flash player 9 that I downloaded and installed


----------



## emoric (Jul 28, 2006)

Perhaps something like:
http://www.getautomatix.com/


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

emoric said:


> Perhaps something like:
> http://www.getautomatix.com/


that automatix was a life safer for a ubuntu newbie like me manged to get everything up and running after installing that, it has the codecs and plugins needed to make various applications to work.


----------



## this213 (Jul 13, 2007)

Where did you get the player from?
Was it here: http://macromedia.rediris.es/

What distro?


----------



## kamau rono (May 12, 2004)

I checked the installations, flashplayer is in my home directory. opened and unpacked the files to my HOME directory. I checked the location after completing installation, file are in location as stated by installation program


----------



## kamau rono (May 12, 2004)

downloaded player from ADOBE website


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Did Automatix help you:

playme123: automatix has been a life-saver for sooo many!


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

well yeah, id only just installed ubuntu, had installed wubi previously but had only used it for surfing hadnt really done alot with it.
So when installed ubuntu on my media tower and couldnt get a dvd to play, when asked for help the advice I was given on the ubuntu forums just went way over my head to be honest, posted on here and someone gave me the link installed getautomatix and it got what I wanted , its a must for newbies just to get the basics going. The problem is us newbies have been so entrenched in windows that basically does everything for you, it comes as a bit of a shock when you have to actually find the answer yourself. Im loving ubuntu at the mo and do laugh at myself when using windows and go to do something that I would do in ubuntu. I love it for the fact that its virtually virus free and feel more secure. It rescued my media pc from the ntldr issue in windows installed it and everything is fine now. Dad is well gutted as he gave me the tower and said it didnt work.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds great!

When I get back on Windows machines (occasionally to convert friends) i always type 'ifconfig' and 'ls' to no avail. Glad everything's solved! !


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

so am I was at the end of my tether that morning I can tell you media tower+window=smashed up machine was nearly going to happen


----------



## kamau rono (May 12, 2004)

I downloaded automatix but had problems getting it too install. I have decide I need more experience with Debian/Linux , learning the shell and the use of script before installing packages. I'm getting stuck with fundamentals. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

I had trouble with video streams from the Web in the past, but then I installed (at the recommendation of my Uncle) the Firefox Media Player Connectivity plugin. This plugin allows one to launch streaming content within an external player, rather than from an embedded player on the Web site in question. (This only works for non-Flash media) For some reason, I don't have any further problems with streaming video.

Hope this can help someone.

Take care.


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

kamau rono said:


> I downloaded automatix but had problems getting it too install. I have decide I need more experience with Debian/Linux , learning the shell and the use of script before installing packages. I'm getting stuck with fundamentals.
> Thanks for your help


I have read on the ubuntu forums if you are going to dowload and install automatix then its best done after a fresh install, the ubuntu forums dont recomend autmatix as they say its full of bugs and so forth. I will say I havent had a problem with it but did install it after freshly installing ubuntu so that might be the reason why I have not had any problems though.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

kamau rono,

In firefox if you type in about:config in the address bar and hit go do you see Flash listed in the resulting page?


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

playme123,

That's part of the problem with Autmatix. It's not really clear who will and who won't have an issue. I had it on my desktop's Ubuntu partition (I blasphemed and put OpenSUSE over it) and didn't have a problem. On another desktop that I had it really errored out and generally sucked. I think it's one of those risk vs. reward things. 

Glad you were successful, though!


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

as I say have had no probs with automatix but as I say best done with a fresh install though. Some people really dislike it in the ubuntu forums


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

linuxphile said:


> kamau rono,
> 
> In firefox if you type in about:config in the address bar and hit go do you see Flash listed in the resulting page?


Hi linuxphile,

Flash is a plugin, and requires the use of "about: plugins" (without the space and quotes) in the address bar to verify.

With the recent security updates to both Flash and Java, I see the following info for Flash (using about: plugins) after updating both Flash and Java (JRE):

Shockwave Flash

File name: libflashplayer.so
Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48

MIME Type Description Suffixes Enabled
application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash swf Yes
application/futuresplash FutureSplash Player spl Yes

-- Tom

P.S. Note: Java is now at release:
Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_02-b05

File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_02


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

Lotus, the aboutlugins is what was going through my mind, however, my fingers and mind weren't communicating when I typed that message :-/


----------



## JohnUSAF (Sep 16, 2005)

Install mplayer (search add/remove progs) and the mplayer mozilla plugin. Then go to synaptic package monitor (under System -> Administration) search for Totem, remove it and you should be good to go.


----------

